# Saddle Cleaning For Others. Not Sure How to Go About This...



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, so I am one of those wierd people that love to clean tack. Yup.  So, I was thinking I would post flyers to clean up other people's tack for the shows. I would go in the day before the show, early, and post flyers everywhere, with my stall number/area(depending on show) and whatnot listed. I've got that part figured out. I have a few questions though -

1. Are these prices fair?

ENGLISH
Saddle - $8 
Bridle - $5 
Breastcollar/Martingales - $6
Leather Girth - Free with Saddle Clean, or $2
Silver Shine - $2
The Works (everything) - $20

WESTERN
Saddle - $10
Bridle - $5
Breastcollar - $6
Leather Cinch, w/ or w/o back cinch - $2
Silver shine - $3
The Works - $23

-------

2. How exactly do I go about this? After I post flyers... then what? Wait for people to come gallavanting over to my stall and bring their saddles? What if I'm riding? What if I'm showing atm? What if I'm just busy? Left for the day? Should I leave a little paper saying, "be back at (ex) 10.00?" I know at the bottom of the flyer I will list the classes I'm in, saying I won't be avaliable at that time. Should I just list the hours I'll be avaliable otherwise?

-------

Thank You!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would post flyers before the show and take tack a day or two before the show starts. Those seem like very cheap prices and i think you could get some people


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Up the price on the silver shining. It's probably the most difficult part of cleaning a saddle, lol, and can really leave your fingers hurting.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the service is a great one.I think though doing it for people in the days before/between the shows is best. They contact you & either you go to their place & clean up their stuff, or they can drop it by for you.Do it when neither party is worried about their next class & having the tack available, ready for use.I know the day before a show or during the show it would be more difficult to arrange stuff mutually agreeable to both party's:-(


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck!!  What a great service idea!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your lovely tips  I'm going to a show in 2 weeks, so I may give this a shot  How about 5 bucks for a silver shine? And I'm no pro, and I set my prices like I would pay to have my tack done. I just thought I'd do a little something to maybe help with the expense of showing. Won't make much of a dent, but hey, every little bit helps  And I suck badly at braiding ... so that wouldn't work....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

How about clipping horses? thats a job some people will also hire out


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh my ... I can trim some nose hairs, and fix some fetlocks to look nice ... but body clipping? You might as well let loose a bull in a china shop if you want that choppy of a job xD


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Not body clipping but just basic show clipping like Bridlepath,muzzles,fetlocks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You are really selling yourself short. It takes time to properly clean a saddle so it's not a morning of the show thing. I will pm you with some ideas and rates. Keep in mind you may be held liable for any screwups. Never polish the silver on a saddle with anything more than a soft damp cloth and a soft buffing cloth (old flanellete). Most have finishes that can wear off. It's late so I'm pm you tomorrow.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

It takes me an hour to clean my saddle properly. You have to be carefull about the liability, and types of leather... I have a calf skin saddle and glycerin soap DESTORYS it. I would love o have someone do stuff for me... All my show tack takes around 3 hours


----------

